# I love her depth of field



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

I really wanted to pay attention and see if there was any useful information...but alas...I just couldn't.  lol.  

Boobies!


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, I got to the point where she lays face down on the pool table and lost all interest in listening to her. There is no way she doesn't know what she is doing.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 21, 2012)

heeeheeeheee... "big strobes"


----------



## SCraig (Jun 21, 2012)

I watched it last year with the sound off.  It was a lot better that way, fewer distractions.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

Good idea.  lol


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 21, 2012)

I couldn't help but notice that the camera kept drifting south from time to time. I think maybe the guy holding the camera was having some trouble as well.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 21, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> I couldn't help but notice that the camera kept drifting south from time to time. I think maybe the guy holding the camera was having some trouble as well.



It's all about the Depth of Field!


----------



## Dominantly (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice set.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 21, 2012)

Is she really supposed to be taken seriously???


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

She doesnt flaunt her boobs in all her vids...her site has a lot of informative stuff on there.  I think she did that one for fun or to raise attention maybe.  lol


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 21, 2012)

That's pretty funny!


----------



## unpopular (Jun 21, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> She doesnt flaunt her boobs in all her vids...her site has a lot of informative stuff on there.  I think she did that one for fun or to raise attention maybe.  lol



yeah, but you have to pay to see the sexy self portrait galleries... it's kind of a mix between Popular Photography and Maxxum.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> > She doesnt flaunt her boobs in all her vids...her site has a lot of informative stuff on there.  I think she did that one for fun or to raise attention maybe.  lol
> ...



booo for paying.  :-(


----------



## unpopular (Jun 21, 2012)

Wait. Her name isn't Kate is it? Her face looks a lot like a girl I used to date in college, minus a few pounds... That would be really weird.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

did she have the boobies then?  or are they a recent addition.  lol


----------



## unpopular (Jun 21, 2012)

lol. she had them then, but they were natural.

I doubt that this is Kate. While I can sort of see her doing this kind of thing, her styles aren't the same at all. Plus she was like seven years older than I am, and I sort of doubt this woman is 37.

It's weird tho, in some videos she looks just like her, but in others she doesn't look anything alike.


----------

